
Beyond Passion: The Science of Loving What You Do - samratjp
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/01/23/beyond-passion-the-science-of-loving-what-you-do/
======
seanmcdonnell
5 comments over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072843>

